

[pdf] Networks, Crowds, and Markets (textbook to be published by Cambridge) - Anon84
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/networks-book.pdf

======
Anon84
Related course website:
<http://www.infosci.cornell.edu/courses/info2040/2010sp/>

